# Front License Plate Holder



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

Hey all, 

Does anyone know how to take the front license plate holder off? While some states require front and rear mounted plates, Arizona doesn't, and I have been wanting to take it off to make the front of the car look cleaner. 

Thanks in Advance,
McMannusBMW


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

McMannusBMW said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know how to take the front license plate holder off? While some states require front and rear mounted plates, Arizona doesn't, and I have been wanting to take it off to make the front of the car look cleaner.
> 
> ...


The E39 is quite simple. The front strip is removable and a new one without a license plate holder is snapped in its place.

Not sure if my 03 has the same part as your 98 but here is what I have for ya...If you have shadow line trim, which means no chrome trim on bumper strips then the part number you are looking for is 51 11 7 005 985.

If you have the chrome trim then the part no. is: 51 11 7 005 987

Hope that helps


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

McMannus,

The plate is "flexed" into place. In other words, to install it, you put one end in first, slightly bow the piece to get the other end to then snap into place. To remove it, you must pull at the center of the piece and work out one end. Pretty simple...just take your time.

Chris


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

McMannusBMW said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know how to take the front license plate holder off? While some states require front and rear mounted plates, Arizona doesn't, and I have been wanting to take it off to make the front of the car look cleaner.
> 
> ...


Just pop it out with a flat head screwdriver. Easy does it.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/3069/8113DSC002711.JPG?9574


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Has anyone in California with their front plates removed been ticketed.. or at least stopped for a warning?

I see so many Calif cars without front plates and wonder if tickets are handed out.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a front plate on my 5 (until this post  ) but don't on my impala. I have owned it for about four years and gotten two no front license plate tickets (both were written while the car was parked) and have been pulled over for it one time when driving (although I had slightly illegal tint too with 35% on the front) but got let go. Both times it was a 10 dollar fix it. I will happily pay 5 dollars a year to leave the front plate at home. :thumbup:


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

In yesterday's (9/6) SJ Merc News there's an article in the Roadshow section about front license plates. It seems Gov Arnold has a signed into law new requirements for two license plate vehicles.


It takes two license plates to drive legally

By Gary Richards


Q I would like to have you clear up a question for me. Is there a law that says you have to have plates on the back and front of a vehicle? I was recently at the DMV and overheard two women talking. One was there to pay a fine for not having plates on the front of her new Jaguar. My 1994 Infinity had a front-plate holder, but it was never attached to the bumper. I found it in the trunk after buying the car and never put it on. Some of the newer cars don't seem to have a place for a plate due to the front-end design. So, what is the truth?

D.A. Osaki 
Campbell 

A Plates are required on both the front and back. However, some dealers will sell vehicles that lack a place to mount the front plate, giving you the impression that one is not required. This should change as last week Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger signed a bill into law requiring dealers to equip all vehicles with brackets for a front plate. If owners are stubborn and refuse to add the front plates, they must sign a statement saying they understand that two are required. Last year, 30,000 tickets were written to California drivers lacking two plates.

Some drivers say that when new plates arrive in the mail, they sometimes stick together and it appears only one plate is included. More than one embarrassed owner has told Roadshow that after checking their rear plates, they've discovered a second plate stuck behind it


Happy motoring :rofl:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I've owned my 2001 530i since March of 2001 and have never ever had a front plate installed. In fact, upon ordering my new car, I went so far as to have the front plate holder removed (stowed in the trunk) and a piece placed on the front.

I've yet to get any sort of citation for lack of a front plate but perhaps I should just go ahead and put one on....

Chris


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

This might be of interest to all.........

A *Petition* to ban the front license plate in Calif.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Cool...signed! Will this work? The wording of the petition isn't what I would have chosen but the gist is there.

Chris


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I think they average 20 signatures a day, I would like to know when they plan to submit the petition for legislation. Although I don't think the chances of a bill passing is possible.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

My buddy with a GTI insisted the dealer not drill the front bumper... that was two years ago and he still hasn't got a ticket for that - he's pretty reckless too  

My 'front license plate delete strip' just arrived from BavAuto... gettin rid of that front plate today :thumbup: 

-Mark


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

After seeing how Chevy gave little or no thought to the front plate adapter on their new 2005 Corvette, suddenly I don't feel that bad having to show a front plate on my 540.

Imagine buying a Vette for 55K and having to drive around with this ugly boil on your front bumper. :thumbdwn:


----------

